# mk2 vr6 swap questions



## t-rex08 (Jul 30, 2008)

1) which would bolt right in 12v or 24v?
2) which would be faster?


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: mk2 vr6 swap questions (t-rex08)*

both fit the same way.12v wiring is easy 24v is a little more to it
And the 24v is alot better for power


----------



## t-rex08 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: mk2 vr6 swap questions (killacoupe)*

so it just bolts right in the mk2 shell


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: mk2 vr6 swap questions (t-rex08)*

you just use the 12v motor mount brackets and bolt them to the 24v


----------



## t-rex08 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: mk2 vr6 swap questions (t-rex08)*

yea i have that pos 1.8 in my jetta now so i was going to buy a vr6 and drop that in there. so all i need it 12v motor mounts?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: mk2 vr6 swap questions (t-rex08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t-rex08* »_yea i have that pos 1.8 in my jetta now so i was going to buy a vr6 and drop that in there. so all i need it 12v motor mounts?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It mates up nice to the 12v tranny. If you want the 6 speed (O2m) then you need to make a custom motor mount, or rather buy the mount from dutchdub.com and move your transmission mounting cup a couple inches on the subframe.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: mk2 vr6 swap questions (RipCity Euros)*

a 12v is all you need, i mean, guys are running mid 12's all motor with those


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: mk2 vr6 swap questions (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_a 12v is all you need, i mean, guys are running mid 12's all motor with those









True http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

Anyone post a link to the MKii VR6 conversions? I used to read it and had like a million posts. I tried to change the "Data Set" to Archived Topics" but have not seen where I can do that in the "Search" page. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

myksinwa said:


> Anyone post a link to the MKii VR6 conversions? I used to read it and had like a million posts. I tried to change the "Data Set" to Archived Topics" but have not seen where I can do that in the "Search" page.
> Thanks in advance!


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1532356-A2-VR6-FAQ


----------

